# Heart Or Brain?



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

If you were to take a decision as far as an important issue is concerned, would you listen to your heart or brain?


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 3, 2015)

It would depend on what the issue is.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> It would depend on what the issue is.


OK. Am I to understand that you can't answer the question unless you know what the issue is?


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 3, 2015)

well, yes. Because I'm a person who uses either, depending on what the issue is.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2015)

the brain. It usually makes better choices.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> If you were to take a decision as far as an important issue is concerned, would you listen to your heart or brain?


The coffee.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

dmmj said:


> the brain. It usually makes better choices.


YES!!! And it also makes the more *logical *choices, I think.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The coffee.


You've forgotten the.......*cigarette *to go along with the coffee! 

I was expecting such an answer from you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> You've forgotten the.......*cigarette *to go along with the coffee!
> 
> I was expecting such an answer from you Adam.


I'm so predictable.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so predictable.


Only joking Adam. Hope I didn't upset you, did I?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Only joking Adam. Hope I didn't upset you, did I?


No, Gillian, I'm just joking, too.
Anyway, I didn't mention the decision making properties of cheese, did I ?


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 3, 2015)

This is a question that i can't answer. It really depend on the situation. My heart taking control most of time, I have to admit that.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This is a question that i can't answer. It really depend on the situation. My heart taking control most of time, I have to admit that.


As for me,well, my brain makes 99.9999999% of the decisions!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> As for me,well, my brain makes 99.9999999% of the decisions!


Then...you are wiser than me.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Then...you are wiser than me.


Maybe. (joking, ok?). I just think that the brain can make more suitable decisions, as the heart makes decisions with emotions involved. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> well, yes. Because I'm a person who uses either, depending on what the issue is.


In that case you won't be able to answer the question ( even for fun) unless there's a real issue, right?


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Maybe. (joking, ok?). I just think that the brain can make more suitable decisions, as the heart makes decisions with emotions involved. Know what I mean?


Yes I do. But this is who I am and what I made out of it. Over the year, I find myself listen to my brain little more, am I growing up? or I learned finally? 

Hahahahahaha!!!! I may never learn.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case you won't be able to answer the question ( even for fun) unless there's a real issue, right?


Any financial decision is made with my brain. Anything else is pretty much my heart.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 3, 2015)

I listen with my heart with advise from my brain. I think it takes both to make the good choices.


----------



## keepergale (Oct 3, 2015)

Live long and prosper


----------



## Jodie (Oct 3, 2015)

I like Jacqui's answer. The brain makes the best decisions, but I think you have to listen to your heart to be happy.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> Any financial decision is made with my brain. Anything else is pretty much my heart.


*Lucky you!*

What about a decision as far as a job is concerned? Your brain, I presume.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This is a question that i can't answer. It really depend on the situation. My heart taking control most of time, I have to admit that.


Is the question that hard to answer? I don't think so, moreover, this is only fun; nothing that serious.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 3, 2015)

I usually go with my heart. It is not always the best decision in the end, but I can live with that. Going with your heart tends to leave no regrets...at least for me.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I listen with my heart with advise from my brain. I think it takes both to make the good choices.


Hi Jacqui. That does not really answer the question.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I usually go with my heart. It is not always the best decision in the end, but I can live with that. Going with your heart tends to leave no regrets...at least for me.


Interesting. Why would a decision taken by one's heart leave no *regrets*, when it's one's brain that should make the more logical decisions?


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Interesting. Why would a decision taken by one's heart leave no *regrets*, when it's one's brain that should make the more logical decisions?


Well, as they say, the heart wants what the heart wants. If you let your brain make the choice, the heart will still want. For me, that can lead to regretting my decision down the road and life is too short for that.


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2015)

The only time I listen to my brain is when it come's to money. All other things, I listen to my heart. If I make a logical decision about something, (that would be a decision that the brain makes) things never seem to make me happy. I've always listened to my heart and been happy with my decisions. Only once did I listen to my brain and made a logical decision, and I'm still paying for it. Now I listen to my heart all the time.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

terryo said:


> The only time I listen to my brain is when it come's to money. All other things, I listen to my heart. If I make a logical decision about something, (that would be a decision that the brain makes) things never seem to make me happy. I've always listened to my heart and been happy with my decisions. Only once did I listen to my brain and made a logical decision, and I'm still paying for it. Now I listen to my heart all the time.


It's the opposite with me: if I *dare *listen to my heart, I will regret it and pay for it endlessly. On the other hand if I listen to my brain, I'll be happy whatever the consequences.


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 4, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> It's the opposite with me: if I *dare *listen to my heart, I will regret it and pay for it endlessly. On the other hand if I listen to my brain, I'll be happy whatever the consequences.



I am assuming that "listening with your brain" focuses on logical reasoning, and "listening with your heart" focuses on the emotional?

If so--and unless you are a robot--is there any real situation in life that does not encompass both aspects? Feeling combined with introspection is profoundly human, and something that makes us special 

Personally, I rely on my instinct and impulse in any given situation. It's a roller coaster, but it's one heck of a ride


----------

